# Sunday Morning Service - Denver Area



## LarryCook (Mar 9, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a church for this Sunday in the Denver area? I will be staying in Aurora.

thanks,
Larry


----------



## gwine (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm probably biased, since Matthew is my daughter-in-law's brother-in-law, but Park Hill (OPC) in Denver looks like it is about 8-10 miles from Aurora. We enjoy his preaching when he visits the Janesville area.

You can check out their web site here or here.

Park Hill Presbyterian
3411 Albion St.
Denver, CO 80207-1815
303-399-8312

They meet at 11:00 am.


----------



## LarryCook (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Gerry. 

My brother Don, son David, and myself will be there for Sunday School if you want to give Matthew a heads up. Don lives in Aurora and has no church home or even a church he attends. He is a professing Christian. 

sincerely, thanks a million,

Larry


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 11, 2006)

There is a congregation in Denver, in the process of affiliating with the URC: Coram Deo

The pastor is the Rev Mr Carl Heuss. His son is a WSC alumnus. Carl's a good fellow and a faithful minister of God's Word. He says:

Coram Deo meets at the Highlands Ranch Campus of Denver Christian Schools, 1733 Dad Clark Drive, Highlands Ranch, CO. 

Sunday Morning worship is at 9:30 am. and evening worship is at 6PM. From C-470, a major Southern expressway, take the University Exit and proceed South to the very next Right, Dad Clark Drive. 

The school is a half mile down on the right hand side. 

My phone is 720-200-3337 and e-mail: [email protected].


----------

